# What are the best .44mag hunting bullets?



## ProudPappa (Sep 12, 2009)

Hunting deer, and hogs. What are the best hunting bullets?


----------



## killitgrillit (Sep 12, 2009)

I use plain ole hornady XTP's killed quit a few deer and hogs with no complaints


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 13, 2009)

I prefer any non-hollow point in 240 grain.  A lot of people use XTPs with good luck.  It depends on what kind of gun you are shooting them from.


----------



## 8pointduck (Sep 13, 2009)

XTP's have worked for me


----------



## shortround1 (Sep 14, 2009)

i use winchester 300 grain silvertip, the deer don't, complain.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Sep 14, 2009)

I have used 240 grain XTPs for years in my muzzleloader and my .44 mags.

I have only lost one deer out of the thirty or so that I have shot with them and that was poor shot placement on my part.


----------



## ProudPappa (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the great information! I'm looking forward to seeing what my .44 mag can do this season.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 18, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:


> I have used 240 grain XTPs for years in my muzzleloader and my .44 mags.
> 
> I have only lost one deer out of the thirty or so that I have shot with them and that was poor shot placement on my part.



I've got some of Mike's handloaded 240 Grain XTP's.  I haven't killed a deer with them yet, but they sure shoot good in my Ruger Redhawk.  At the range last year, I put my last 3 shots touching at 25 yards.  Now, I just need a fat doe to cooperate by coming out on my left side and standing broadside long enough for me to draw and shoot.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Sep 18, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I've got some of Mike's handloaded 240 Grain XTP's.  I haven't killed a deer with them yet, but they sure shoot good in my Ruger Redhawk.  At the range last year, I put my last 3 shots touching at 25 yards.  Now, I just need a fat doe to cooperate by coming out on my left side and standing broadside long enough for me to draw and shoot.




And when she does, that load will lay the SMACK down on her!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 18, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:


> And when she does, that load will lay the SMACK down on her!



I know that it will sure open up a squirrel at 20 yards.  He was sitting on the side of a tree barking at me the last day of deer season last year.  I shot him right between the shoulder blades in the top of the back just to see if I could hit him.  There was a flap of skin holding his head and neck to his back and hindquarters.  The ribcage and everything in it were gone.  Needless to say, the barking stopped.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 18, 2009)

255 grain cast Keith gas check bullet from Buffalo Bore. Load #4E

I've killed deer with XTPs, Corelokts, Silvertips, etc. The Buffalo Bore load is excellent. Controllable recoil and plenty of penetration. 

It works great on hogs and deer. My buddy Scott killed a bear with this load in WA. Complete penetration. He is on the Buffalo Bore web page..


----------



## Larry Rooks (Sep 19, 2009)

I use nothing but cast bullets and they are CHEAP and work like a charm.  In the Super Blackhawk, a 275 gr
flat nose that has worked every time, very accurate.  I
maybe have a total of $10.00 per 500 bullets.  I use em in
all of the handguns I hunt with, 41 mag, 45 Colt and 44
Mag, slos used in a 7 TCU (145 gr) until I got rid of the
TC.  I would experiment though, with several bullets until
you came up with one that shot very well in YOUR gun.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 19, 2009)

Garrett...

http://www.garrettcartridges.com/44mag.asp

Ron


----------



## The Terminator (Sep 19, 2009)

Garretts are tough, no doubt.  I always have liked Winchester Silvertips in the 44 mag.


----------



## Swamp Man (Oct 5, 2009)

I shoot a Taurus Tracker in 44 mag, with a ported 4 inch barrel.  Shoot Winchester 240 grain  jacketed soft point.  The box has "hunting" stamped on the end.  Accurate!  Haven't killed anything with it yet, but hit the 10 ring at 25 yards.  Not everytime!  I ain't that good!  I carry Hornady XPT 240 grains for self protection.  Hornady makes good stuff.  Used to handload with their bullets in 7X57 mauser.


----------



## JetFuelBurner (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm going to try using a handgun for the first time this year.  Just ordered some Hornady Lever Evolution.  They're 225GR flex tip.

Should be here in a day or two.  Can't wait to see how they compare to my Remmington 240GR JSP


----------



## StikR (Oct 5, 2009)

those 240 gr XTPs are a good hunting bullet


----------

